# NSFW TF RP



## Omegatrash (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm looking for someone to rp with in a NSFW transformation roleplay, centered around humans transforming into animals, who can also do the same to humans. I'm fine with all fetishes, species (Fictional ones are fine too), and genders, although I lean toward m/m and like semi-hyper. I'm fine using discord or private chat, but know that I am pretty new to this, so I'll probably flop a little.

I'll do any species, but the species I'd be interested in trying would be:
Wolf
Fox
Dragon / Any reptile actually
***Velociraptor <-- (Most interested in doing)
T-Rex

I'm also interested in some fictional species such as Pokémon or creatures from Monster Hunter. Speaking of those games, my favorite Pokémon I'd like to do would be Charizard, Typhlosion, and Zoroark. The monsters from Monster Hunter I'd absolutely love to do would be Rathalos, Great Jaggi, Zinogre, Legiana, and Xeno'jiiva.

I'll do any fetish, and I like to do hyper.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 20, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> I'm looking for someone to rp with in a NSFW transformation roleplay, centered around humans transforming into animals. I'm fine with all fetishes, species, and genders, although I lean toward m/m. I'm fine using discord or private chat, but know that I am pretty new to this, so I'll probably flop a little.



Hey there I seem interested in this. are you still open for an rp?


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 20, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Hey there I seem interested in this. are you still open for an rp?


Yep. I can use discord or whatever the forums have. I'm not very used to this place >~<


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 20, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Yep. I can use discord or whatever the forums have. I'm not very used to this place >~<



hmm well I tell you now I dont have discord I mainly rp here on the private messages. is that alright with you?


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 20, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> hmm well I tell you now I dont have discord I mainly rp here on the private messages. is that alright with you?


Yeah.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 20, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Yeah.



alright just tell me how you would like this rp and we can get things started


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 23, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> alright just tell me how you would like this rp and we can get things started


Is it okay if you decide how you'd like it? I'm fine doing it myself, but I prefer to have others do it instead.


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 30, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’m in


Alright, how do you want to do it? Discord or pm?


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

Discord


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 30, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Is it okay if you decide how you'd like it? I'm fine doing it myself, but I prefer to have others do it instead.



(Sorry for the late reply) 

Sure but are you the dom or sub in this rp?


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 31, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> (Sorry for the late reply)
> 
> Sure but are you the dom or sub in this rp?


Either is fine.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Either is fine.



ok I guess Ill be the sub and you be the dom. setting and stuff probably a lab and the backstory I think you should start it and Ill follow


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 31, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> ok I guess Ill be the sub and you be the dom. setting and stuff probably a lab and the backstory I think you should start it and Ill follow


Is conversation private chat?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Is conversation private chat?



yes I believe so. just send me a pm and we can get it started.


----------



## Omegatrash (Oct 29, 2018)

Just wanted to revive this thread in case there was anyone else interested.


----------



## Omegatrash (Dec 29, 2018)

Just wanted to revive this thread in case there was anyone else interested.


----------



## VeilanK (Dec 29, 2018)

Omegatrash said:


> Just wanted to revive this thread in case there was anyone else interested.


I wouldn't mind possibly trying this out! Though discord may be better to catch me on. Feel free to send a DM if you want to, and I'll send you my tag!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2018)

I have 2 male characters, one human and the other an animal if you're still interested.


----------



## Omegatrash (Dec 30, 2018)

Sure thing! Would you care to discuss over private messages?


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 31, 2022)

Omegatrash said:


> I'm looking for someone to rp with in a NSFW transformation roleplay, centered around humans transforming into animals, who can also do the same to humans. I'm fine with all fetishes, species (Fictional ones are fine too), and genders, although I lean toward m/m and like semi-hyper. I'm fine using discord or private chat, but know that I am pretty new to this, so I'll probably flop a little.
> 
> I'll do any species, but the species I'd be interested in trying would be:
> Wolf
> ...


Is this still open


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 7, 2022)

Omegatrash said:


> I'm looking for someone to rp with in a NSFW transformation roleplay, centered around humans transforming into animals, who can also do the same to humans. I'm fine with all fetishes, species (Fictional ones are fine too), and genders, although I lean toward m/m and like semi-hyper. I'm fine using discord or private chat, but know that I am pretty new to this, so I'll probably flop a little.
> 
> I'll do any species, but the species I'd be interested in trying would be:
> Wolf
> ...


I really would love to do this is paw and foot fetish fine?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 7, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> I really would love to do this is paw and foot fetish fine?


Check last reply date, man. This thread hasn’t been active in more than 3 years


----------



## Anedgyguything (Feb 7, 2022)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Check last reply date, man. This thread hasn’t been active in more than 3 years


Someone replied on January 31st so it looks newer. Well then.


----------

